# Ein "altes Haus" geht - Nocreditcard verlässt NCC



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2005)

jagin trauert  um einen guten Freund, der seine angestammte Firma verlässt. nocreditcard ist out - aber ich habe ja schon angedeutet, wie es weiter gehen kann 
nocreditcard
nodialer
nopayment


			
				A.B. 'Ich bin ein Fraudster' schrieb:
			
		

> Telecom billing (dialer, broadband solutions and SMS billing) is used by one out of every two adult surfers in Germany. The ease and efficiency of telecom billing in Germany benefited both end users and dialer companies. Then the criminals came on the scene. They auto-connected surfers who clicked on blind links. Auto connecting when the user was not at the computer was also common. Some dialers made it impossible for the end user to end their session. Some companies stole from webmasters by sending webmaster traffic to numbers on which they did not share revenue. Dialer companies changed ISP settings to charge end users per minute, for what the user thought was his regular connection. Some put a prefix in front of the dialer number to fool the surfer into thinking he was not connecting to a premium rate number. Any one of these tricks could lead to a charge of more than $10,000. Surfers cheated by unethical dialer companies were forced to pay their bills, by the national telecom provider, Deutsche Telecom. The no-chargeback policy and weak laws brought massive income to these fraudsters, but they also brought intense government scrutiny [das hätte Heiko nicht besser schreiben können lol].
> 
> Now, the government is striking back. The exciting opportunities for SMS billing throughout Europe do not exist in Germany. SMS billing for adult content is currently banned. Today, telecom billing companies must register every dialer before use. One dialer company thought that they could challenge the formerly toothless telecom billing regulator, RegTP. It thought wrong. In one day RegTP showed its muscle by cutting 400,000 of their dialers. Today there are far fewer dialer companies operating in Germany. Only those companies who operate legally, and are large enough to absorb the new costs of compliance, are surviving.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

_Naive Fragen_: hat die *electronic-group *was mit der spanischen *e-group* zu tun, die über die Newlines AG im letzten Jahr ganz gut profitiert hatte? Ist diese Andy im Jaginforum der Jurgul***?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

A*B* hat meines Wissens nichts mit A*J* zu tun.

kriegst mal ne pn, aber heute nicht mehr
ed. 3:16


----------



## cicojaka (13 Oktober 2005)

EWT 2005
Local Billing Solutions Limited, E-Barcelona  	 B* A*
Local Billing Solutions Limited, E-Barcelona  	 P* M*

ca. 2003:
Billing Blog - M* P* - Alternative Billing Blog (No Credit Card)

also hat A*B* NCC nicht direkt verlassen. Oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2005)

cicojaka schrieb:
			
		

> EWT 2005
> Local Billing Solutions Limited, E-Barcelona  	 B* A*
> Local Billing Solutions Limited, E-Barcelona  	 P* M*
> 
> ...



und das...





> ich verstehe nicht ganz...eurowebtainemt zukünftig ohne a*??? wie soll das gehen?


 hat sich wohl erledigt...


----------

